# What's your favorite hotel in Vegas?



## Zac495 (Mar 1, 2006)

And why?

Pool
Rooms
View

I'm interested only on the strip. 
THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2006)

I've only stayed at one, the Venetian.  LOVED the room, all of their rooms are suites.  If I went back I'd like to try Caesar's, but know nothing about their rooms.  Just really liked the shop area, lol.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 1, 2006)

We love The Venetian and The Wynn.  Both have beautiful rooms, friendly staff, great pools, nice restaurants....nothing not to like.


----------



## CMF (Mar 1, 2006)

*The Bellagio*

The pools are large and quiet with soft music from the Rat Pack era coming from hidden speakers.  The rooms are gorgeous.  It's just a beautiful place to stay.

I can only compare it to the Paris, Aladdin, MGM and Treasure Island.  I've not stayed at other hotels in Vegas.

Charles


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2006)

Venetian.  I especially enjoy the Grand Canal - I think they did an excellent job of creating the illusion of being outside - better than any of the other similar efforts I've seen in Las Vegas.

I thik the effect is particularly effective in the early evening when they adjust the lighting to make it seems as if night is approaching.  The lighting transitions from a late afternoon effect, through twilight, and into evening.  It's not just lowering the lighting; as twilight approaches the lighting actually adds some red and pink hues, just as with normal twilight lighting.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 1, 2006)

Keep the ideas rolling. I would LOVE to stay at the Venetian, but it's too expensive (I'm taking my 17 year old, so I don't want to spend that kind of money). So if you already answered and said Venetian and have a second favorite, reply again.

Ammend my question to : your favorite PERIOD AND your favorite less expensive one.

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 1, 2006)

I love the Venetian also..  you can sometimes get it via priceline for $100 or so. 

Other favorites have been..
Hard Rock.. great pool, great atmosphere
Mandalay Bay .. great pool , nice rooms.. but the far end of the strip
Monte Carlo - Wave pool, lazy river, good brewery, nice location
Flamingo .. I would try to get HGVC timeshare rooms..
I like Paris, but I would stay at Bally's, since its connected to Paris.
Luxor.. large pool.. love the theme of the hotel.. get rooms in the pyramid

Aladdin shops are cool.. they are changing this to Planet Hollywood soon. 
Ceasars standard rooms are ok.. nothing special
Rio, all rooms are nice.. good pool area and fun hotel. but its a little off the strip. 
Palms.. I love this hotel.. but it's not geared towards a 17 yr old. and its off the strip. 

I think your 17yr old would love the Blue Man group show


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2006)

like Dave, when I stay at the Venetian it's been through Priceline for about $100.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 1, 2006)

What's that? Any other cool shows?

I think your 17yr old would love the Blue Man group show[/QUOTE]


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.blueman.com/

Also check out Vegas.com  for shows and concerts during your dates.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 1, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> And why?
> 
> Pool
> Rooms
> ...



Mandalay Bay has one of my favorite pool areas. Lazy river, sand beach etc.

Monte Carlo and Bellagio have very nice pool areas as does Mirage. Actually most of the big resorts have very nice pool areas.

As far as standard rooms go, Mandalay Bay is excellent as is the Venetian,Bellagio, and Wynn.

As far as suites go,without going into astronomical $$$, my favorite is the Spa Suite at Monte Carlo. It has a large two person jacuzzi at the window overlooking the strip, a large wet bar, sitting area and marble bathroom with steam shower.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2006)

I've seen prices on the Venetian website for as low as $149 during the week.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> I've seen prices on the Venetian website for as low as $149 during the week.


If Venetian is offering the $149 rate, there's a good possibility you can get the same nights for $100 on Priceline.


----------



## cluemeister (Mar 1, 2006)

I know you asked for favorite, but I would not recommend the Luxor as a favorite.  We stayed in a corner room with a tub in the pyramid.  It was a decent room, but the hotel was built in '93 and is looking a little worn.

Also, the Luxor is on the south end of the strip, so if you're walking everywhere, you're limited to just heading north.

A very nice hotel by normal standards, but by Vegas standards it's ok.


----------



## nimrod (Mar 1, 2006)

Flamingo Hotel is nothing spectacular, but we paid $65/night, with AAA discount, last summer. Great location on the Strip. We would stay there again.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> (I'm taking my 17 year old, so I don't want to spend that kind of money).



Hi Ellen, Just in case you don't know, your 17 year old won't be able to accompany you into the casinos (if you like to gamble) and I personally, would not let a 17 year old out on his own in Las Vegas, especially at night.  (And I have a 17 year old son too!)


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Hi Ellen, Just in case you don't know, your 17 year old won't be able to accompany you into the casinos



I took my 15 yo dd when I went (and stayed at the Venetian).  The trip was her dream, not mine.   We went primarily to see one of the Cirque shows.  So, I wasn't concerned about going into the casinos.  We basically walked through them to get anywhere.  The only place we were ever bothered was the Bellagio when I stopped to get some change.  My dd was standing near me and she was approached and told she HAD to leave the casino area.  She might have had one foot off of the rug that separated the casino from the walkway.  So, my point is, they are very strict about minors in the casino areas.  Also soured my dd on the Bellagio, lol.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2006)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> If Venetian is offering the $149 rate, there's a good possibility you can get the same nights for $100 on Priceline.



Not when we went.  I tried bidding on Priceline for a 4* on the strip, but couldn't get one for a reasonable price.  My problem might have been that I was looking for one weekend night and one weekday night.  I ended up paying the higher rate for one night and the reduced rate for the second.  Overall it wasn't too terrible.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2006)

Luanne said:
			
		

> Not when we went.  I tried bidding on Priceline for a 4* on the strip, but couldn't get one for a reasonable price.  My problem might have been that I was looking for one weekend night and one weekday night.  I ended up paying the higher rate for one night and the reduced rate for the second.  Overall it wasn't too terrible.


Absolutely the weekend night is a killer.  If you do backround checking on rrom rates in Las Vegas, you will see that room rates increase by about 50% or more every weekend.

You'll never get the $100 room inthe Venetian on Priceline on a Friday or Saturday night.  Neither will Venetian offer one of their rooms for $149 on a Friday or Saturday night - whenever they offer that deal it is for Sun-Th only.

If the hotel expects to fill up, the hotel will not release inventory to Priceline (or Hotwire) for less than the rate they would rent it at themselves, and sometimes more.  There are lots of examples of people using Priceline to obtain hotels during peak periods, assuming that Priceline will always be cheaper.  Then they find out they actually paid more with Priceline than they would have booking directly.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 1, 2006)

Priceline is scary because you don't know what you're going to get.
Flamingo looks good - but it's still up at 130 or so per night.
Is it best to wait?

By the way, I got David Copperfield tickets!!! COOL!


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> Priceline is scary because you don't know what you're going to get.



I feel the same way.  But, if you bid for a 5* on the strip the only ones you will get are the Venetian or Bellagio.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 1, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> Priceline is scary because you don't know what you're going to get.
> Flamingo looks good - but it's still up at 130 or so per night.
> Is it best to wait?
> 
> By the way, I got David Copperfield tickets!!! COOL!


For Priceline and Hotwire, you should become familiar with www.biddingfortravel.com and www.betterbidding.com.

In the case of Priceline, if you are bidding 5* on the strip, you can be pretty sure you're bidding for the Venetian, since the Venetian appears to be the only 5* hotel that gives PL inventory.  Tha's based on the reports of successful bids at those sites.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 1, 2006)

We're almost always in one of the 4 timeshares we own in Vegas but when we do stay in a hotel, we really like the Monte Carlo. 

We're not pool people but MC has a wave pool and a lazy river.

The beds are some of the most comfortable we've ever slept in for a hotel. 

We've always liked the casino.

We prefer the south end of the strip.

The coffee shop has decent food at reasonable prices.

Most importantly the prices are generally reasonable for this location.

Other hotels on our top list would be Ceasers (although I'm not as certain since Harrah's has taken over), NYNY and MGM. MGM has some issues with being to big IMO. You can end up with a really loooonnnnngggggg walk down the hall to your room. An issue if you've been drinking a little.

We've never spent the night in the big two, Bellagio and Venetian, or the new Wynn so I can't really say they wouldn't be my all time favorites.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 2, 2006)

Priceline only offers Venetian in its 5 star inventory (retail). Does this mean that's the only hotel that one could get with a bid?


----------



## Hoc (Mar 2, 2006)

I tend to stay at the Venetian.  Register with their website, as the website often has specials where you can stay in a suite, get upgraded, and even include some spa discounts, for around $108 a night.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 2, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> Priceline only offers Venetian in its 5 star inventory (retail). Does this mean that's the only hotel that one could get with a bid?


You cannot make a connection between what is offered on the retail side of PL with what you might get offered on the bidding side.  On the retail side, PL is just another vendor similar to Orbitz, Expedia, Travelocity, etc.

The only way to have any assurance of what you might be getting on a bid is from bid histories.  And bid histories are not a guarantee, as the hitels participating in PL bidding can change at any time.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have no desire to gamble, nor does my daughter. She's interested in the shows, food, pool, and the hotels! The hotels are like Disney without lines!


----------



## ricoba (Mar 2, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> The hotels are like Disney without lines!



Sorry....but you have to expect some pretty long lines in Vegas....  

Especially for some of the more popular buffets and the free or cheaper shows.


----------



## geoffb (Mar 2, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> Pool
> Rooms
> View
> I'm interested only on the strip.



We almost always stay at the Mirage. Treasure Island (now branded as just "TI" with more adult oriented entertainment) is a good second option that is a little less expensive but similar in style and part of the same company.

Pool - the Mirage pool has a great waterfall in the main section that we cannot get enough of on a hot day.

Rooms - the best feature of the standard room at the Mirage is a vanity table with lights which the women in your life will love... and so will you because you don't have to share the bathroom when someone is putting on makeup and you want to shower. There is a fair amount of open space in the room between the bed and the window so it is not cramped at all. Windows in standard rooms are fairly tall but not floor to ceiling.

View - the Mirage charges extra for 'Volcano' view rooms which face directly onto the strip and the Volcano in front of the hotel. Promotions often include a free upgrade to this view. We have found it is also great to stay in the rear wing of the hotel on the south side where you overlook the pool and have a great view down the strip towards Paris and Bellagio.

The location of the Mirage is excellent with the Venetian, Caesars and TI right next to the hotel and with Bellagio, Paris, Wynn and the Fashion Show Mall within a reasonable walking distance.

Perks for staying at TI include access to preferred viewing for the Sirens of TI show in front of the hotel and no cover access to the Tangerine bar.

Joining the MGM Players Club is an easy way to get promotional offers and discounts at all the MGM properties.


----------



## blackjack (Mar 2, 2006)

My absolute favorite hotel is The Wynn.  I also have enjoyed The Venetian as well.  I have been going to Vegas for the last 10 years about 5 trips a year.  Some of the ones that I have stayed at that I like are:
Mandalay Bay, Paris, Mirage, TI, Palms, Hardrock, and Mandalay Bay "The Hotel" section.

Also, depending on the week you are going, if there is a convention going on, it isn't likely that you will get a good rate on the strip.  There might be exceptions, but that has been my experience.  Have a great time!


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 3, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> Sorry....but you have to expect some pretty long lines in Vegas....
> 
> Especially for some of the more popular buffets and the free or cheaper shows.



LOL! I meant to see the hotels - just walk in and look. I hate lines. I'll have to start a new thread about food, etc.

I'm leaning towards MGM or Flamingo.............


----------



## ricoba (Mar 3, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> LOL! I meant to see the hotels - just walk in and look.
> 
> I'm leaning towards MGM or Flamingo.............




In my opinion the MGM is the nicer and more upscale of the two.  

MGM is much much larger and there are long hallways as someone noted.  It's on a great corner of the Strip.

The Flamingo in my opinion has the better location though, center Strip.  

Both have super pools, if that's important, but I would give the edge to the Flamingo.

You mention just walking in and seeing the hotels.  If you plan on walking up and down the Strip, be prepared for some long, long walks.  If you go during a hot period, be prepared to walk only in the early morning or late in the evening.  The midday sun can be intense.

Enjoy!

Rick


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 3, 2006)

Since we're seeing David Copperfield at MGM, I think we'll go with that. Plus they have a promotion of 35 food credit and 2 for one spa entrance and it's cheaper. 

And Alyssa likes the idea of the lazy river.

THANKS EVERYONE. Next - food!


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 3, 2006)

Zac495 said:
			
		

> And Alyssa likes the idea of the lazy river.



Mid April.. The avg high temps will probably be in the mid to upper 70's..
unless the pool is heated.. the water might be pretty cold.


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 3, 2006)

We, too, use Priceline to get The Venetian for $99.00 a night.  Priceline isn't scary if you do your research on www.biddingfortravel.com and follow their guidelines.  Priceline will never "switch" you; if you bid on a 5*on the strip and the bid is accepted, that's what you'll get:  a 5* on the strip--and that will be the Venetian.

www.biddingfortravel.com has a list of the hotels Priceline uses in each area and the *category for each one.  You'll see that they use only 3-5 hotels in each area in each * category.  If you look at the list and you like all the hotels listed that you would have a chance of getting......where's the scary part.  You'll be in one of 3-5 hotels that you knew the names of beforehand, and you'll save many, many dollars.

As Steve said, check the web sites for the hotels you would be bidding for.  Find out what the hotel is selling the rooms for.  Then check the biddingfortravel forum and find out what bids Priceline is currently accepting for what you want.

Then go bravely forth and bid.  Another way to think of it is 1/2 the rack rate is nearly always accepted, and most of the time, you can do better than that.


----------



## labguides (Mar 3, 2006)

We always stay at Chez Lisa. Good food,  poo, nice size rooms, comfy bed
Chez Lisa =  our daughter's home.

Sorry that doesn't help others looking for lodging in Vegas.


----------

